# Big, sturdy and functional



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

ChunkyC,
I, too, like this switch. I repaced the switch on my bandsaw with the cordless model. I have two more in the drawer to go on equipment I am reworking.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I got a dead man switch on my band when you take your foot of it stops I do a lot of short cuts and it works great for tha

Chuck


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

good addition to any saw.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi ChunckyC
That is a nice switch. I put one on my router table and my band saw. I bought the switchs only from Grizzley for 9.99 ea. and they look just like it. I wired it in place of the old switch . The original switch on my Grizzley band saw had two buttons- both of which pushed rather hard. Now it goes on easy and is much safer to shut off by hittiing the paddle. I'm going to get two more for my lathes. The first one I had was on my Ryobi table saw and I love it. I can hit the paddle with a pusher stick without even seeing it. They are good additions to machines in your shop!!!!!!!!!!!

....................Jim


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Chunk: These really are nice switches. I bought mine from Rockler when I built the Norm router station.

I think I gave the same price: $29.95, and got some Ttrack and a miter track, also.

They are a nice replacement for the switches that come on some of the machines.

Thanks for the review. Keep making sawdust, and keep on keeping on…............ Rick (aka Tubby).


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

I personally use the ones from Grizzly. They mount into a standard single gang outlet box. I use a remodel style box and cut out the rectangle. Finally I get a 8-16ft heavy duty extension cord (none of that 16ga wire junk) and cut the cord about a foot from the receptacle end. Feed the 2 cut ends of the ext cord into the box and wire it up on each side of the switch.

If you haven't checked prices, cutting an ext cord is usually cheaper than buying male and female ends and wire separately. Heck it saves a bunch of screwdriver turning and lets me get back to woodworking faster too!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I have one of these on my router table and love it. Maybe I should get one for my tablesaw too.


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

I added one of these to my router table and it has worked great… very good upgrade to any tool and it adds safety and convenience… for sure worth every penny paid…


----------



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

Do they make anything like this for 220v?


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

the unit from grizzly is multi volt. it can be used for 110 or 220

http://www.grizzly.com/products/110-220V-Paddle-On-Off-Switch/H8243

$15+ ship


----------

